# Coconut oil pastry crust?



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Tried it? Got a recipe? We can't have dairy or soy, so I'm thinking of trying this, but I hate to waste any precious CO on an 'experiment', so I thought I'd ask. I also have some recipes for oil crusts, so I can always do those (IIRC, aren't they kind of dry though?).

Thoughts? Suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## laisett (Oct 22, 2005)

i recently began experimenting with coconut oil in my pie crust. i'm a HUGE pie fan/maker, and i was very nervous to experiment with my precious pie! so i totally understand your hesitation









that said, i've now hit upon my new favorite pie crust recipe. so, so good. however, i'm using 1/2 butter and 1/2 coconut oil, so it's not exactly what you're looking for. that said, i think i can recommend modifaction that should at least make it decent (and it might be lovely!).

here's my recipe (makes a double crust pie):
2 c flour
1/2 tsp salt
1 T sugar
mix 'em up. add approx 4 T of room temp coconut oil and mix to combine. then add approx 6 T *cold* coconut oil (probably best to scoop it out warm and then chill it- that way you can chop it a bit before you add it...and i've found that it's pretty tough to scoop cold coconut oil out of the jar). rub it into the flour until it's in pretty small (pea sized or so) lumps. then add your water and mix until it holds together.

at this point i usually pop the pastry in the fridge while i make my filling, but i'm not sure this is a necessary step....just easy to do!

hth some!


----------



## faeriewisp (Mar 13, 2005)

laisett, you're my hero


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

just to double check, even though I should probably know, T is tablespoon, right?


----------



## Mamma Mia (Aug 3, 2005)

When you're not using precious coconut oil, Spectrum makes a non-hydrogenated shortning out of palm oil that works very well.

I can't wait to try that recipe!


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

I know you already got what you were looking for, but if you're open to the option, lard makes the BEST pie crust. Super flaky & sooo easy to roll out, too!

DD is dairy & soy allergic, & this is one "substitution" that I will never be going back on!


----------

